# find a neighbor



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Guys, 


I have a questions. I seem to remember a web site that you could look up if you new the name or street address of someone who also their neighbors were. It would be kind of like the old reverse address phone books from years back, they would give street by steet listing of homeowners. 

I want to target some of the nicer areas for jobs this year, you know the home owners who care what there property looks like. I can not seem to find anything on it.

I do not want to get just a mailing list, as it could be a house that the home owner does not care that much about the proberty... 

Any ideas on it??


----------



## ZMC (Nov 21, 2002)

Go to the county library and ask for the taxes records. This will allow you to target certain areas and direct the info to the homeowner. This is as close to a reverse phone book that I have found, and this has been very helpful in targeting certain areas.


Russ


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

If you go over to Lawnsite & search maybe "marketing and list" or "telemarketing" (might be other words you have to try), you will find threads listing plenty of companies that offer these services. I can't think of their names off hand, but there have been at least a half dozen different ones mentioned there.


----------



## NoSnow (Mar 21, 2002)

For on line try your county assessor or whoever handles tax records. Could try county clerk and recorder also.
At library ask research desk for the Cole Directory. Has all addresses also a name and phone # if listed.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

http://www.thinkdirectmarketing.com/freesearch/address.htm

This may help in some areas.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I know I've seen just what you're talking about as a feature of one of the internet White Pages phone directories. I don't remember which one though. I put my address in and it gave a fairly accurate list of the people who live near me.

I'll bet if you search for "white pages" with your search engine you'll come up with a site that has what your looking for.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Digger,

Thanks I found what it was , http://www.infospace.com/ will give you the neighbors of the surrounding address, this is what I was looking for....

and for the other people's input, thanks for the suggestions.

Pete


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

Here in Md we have what is know as a Haines directory it a book you buy


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

www.anywho.com You have to know one person on that street. Look them up in the "white Pages" feature. When the results come up, click on the street of that person and it will search for other listed people on that street. Works pretty slick and seems to be more up to date than infospace.


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

Realtors have access to this information, too. We were able to get a printout with the owner's name and mailing address as well as street address, along with mailing labels, sorted by specific subdivisions. A realtor we had worked with in the past was willing to get us this at no charge - I just bought the box of mailing labels for her first. I had offered to pay her, and I think because she would like to keep us as customers for any future real estate transactions, she did it for free. I sent her a gift certificate to a restaurant I know she likes anyway. But the information was nicely organized, and I could easily go through it and take out anyone I did not want to contact (like driveways that you know you don't want to plow . . .). I sent out a direct mailing to over 500 people, and we ended up with about 20 new customers from it.


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

*direct mail postage style?*

plow babe,,,,did you use first class stamps or bulk mail?.....i have had good luck with first class in other business' but total disaster with bulk mail. it all goes in the garbage


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

I used first class postage. I have stickers with our truck logo that I used as an envelope "seal" which also helped to catch people's attention, I think. There are some good ideas on p. 18 of the November issue of Snow Business magazine. For the response we got, the money spent in postage and supplies was well worth it. I have a postage meter, which also helps to portray a more professional image. Or check out stamps.com to print postage off the internet.


----------



## GVLawnCare (Jan 12, 2003)

*reverse directory*

There are several reverse directories on the web. Do a search on yahoo or google and eneter "reverse directory" . I actually use one all the time and think the one at whitepages.com is the best.


----------

